# jeep snowplow lift?



## PDJ

I bought a year 2000 jeep last year and put a new Western 6.5 standard plow on it. My question is, can I lift the jeep a bit and put a slightly bigger tire on it? Right now the jeep has a stock tires and no extra lift. Originally, the Western distributor said they could not install a plow on any jeep with a lift. After having it done, I discussed it with them again and they said that as long as the plow bracket does not pitch down (from the jeep to the plow), so the plow won't tip forward -- it's ok. Any info would help. Thanks.


----------



## TLS

It's not a "tipping forward" issue really.

The problem comes in when you angle the plow. If the A-Frame and Sector aren't LEVEL (or REAL CLOSE), when you angle the leading edge is going to dig in and the trailing edge isn't going to be touching the ground.

You can lift all you want as long as you keep the A-Frame and Sector level.


----------



## t4dodge

What size tire do you have now?? 31" If yes, that would be sufficient anyhow...

If the lift is solely for a little extra tire height, then I'd recommend a 1" or 2" body lift... They can be found anywhere and will run $130-$150 and will take only about 6 hours of time for you and a buddy to do... This will give you extra space for taller rubber, but will keep your plow frame at stock height...

Here's a link to a 1" BL install
http://www.daystarweb.com/daystar_edit/Instructions/P10435-08.pdf
http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/KJ04508.html
I do not endorse any vendor, just listing examples...


----------



## scholzee

Is it a 2000 XJ "Cherokee" or a YJ Wrangler an XJ cannot be body lifted because in is unibody construction, it is a very capable plow vehicle for personal use. This website has excellent info on either jeep. The Cherokee can be easily lifted with new front coil springs.

http://www.jeepsunlimited.com/


----------



## jeepboy

I have a 98 tj with a 2 inch suspension lift and a 7.5 foot western uni-mount plow. It plows great and i'm able to run 31 inch tires without any problems. The only thing i would check on when going to bigger tires is ....what axle ratio does your jeep have??? Mine has the 3.07's and it would be better to have the 3.73 or 4.10 rear.My lift is a piece of well casing with 1/4 inch flat steel welded on the spring end, the spring sets on the plate. Don't buy the spacer lift it they seem too weak. good luck.


----------



## DMAN

TLS,

I have a Jeep Wrangler and had a new Unimount SU Western mounted last year by the dealer and have noticed that the steel edge is wearing unevenly with outside edges wearing faster than the middle. Does that mean that the A-frame is unlevel? Also, when i go to check the level of the A -frame i assume you I to have the plow down and check the level from left to right looking at the side of the plow and a frame. How and what should i do to correct this problem. I have noticed that there seems to be no adjustment on the frame that mounts over top of the bumper on the jeep. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

DMAN


----------



## TLS

DMAN,

Somewhere in the plows instruction manual should be a measurement from the ground to the push beam pin centerline. This is an important height, and upping a tire size and overinflating a tire can cause this measurement to change.

Oopps, just read that you had it installed by the dealer last year. Take it back to them and ask if it is set up properly. (they'll probably say its OK!  ) Some end wear (cutting edge slightly smiles) is normal, because, as the plowing surface raises, the leading edge will hit first and wear more.

You could try a set of steel curb guards. They bolt to the edges of the cutting edge and use the last two holes to mount. This would add double the wear to the ends.

Most likely if your tire size is stock, and your truck is un lifted, you should fall withen the limits the manufacturer sets for the plow being level.


----------



## landscapingpoolguy

i have a 2001 TJ 4 inch lift 35" MTR's 6.5 Meyers plow.... No problems plowing at all....in fact i even have an arb bull bar and winch in front too and with a lil modification to the lift arm frame it fits and works perfectly. I Say lift it.

Chuck 
Perfect Property Services Inc.


----------



## Luppy

> _Originally posted by landscapingpoolguy _
> *i have a 2001 TJ 4 inch lift 35" MTR's 6.5 Meyers plow.... No problems plowing at all....in fact i even have an arb bull bar and winch in front too and with a lil modification to the lift arm frame it fits and works perfectly. I Say lift it.
> 
> Chuck
> Perfect Property Services Inc. *


What other mods do you have in your setup to compensate for the weight of the plow to avoid sagging?

thanks
Michele


----------



## landscapingpoolguy

no other mods, when im not plowing i take everything off down to the plow frame......i have tera flex springs on my truck which are very good,not stiff but not mushy either.

Chuck
Perfect Property Services Inc.


----------



## Luppy

> _Originally posted by landscapingpoolguy _
> *no other mods, when im not plowing i take everything off down to the plow frame......i have tera flex springs on my truck which are very good,not stiff but not mushy either.
> *


oic. Can you please post a pic of your Jeep with the plow up?
I'm interested in seeing it. thanks.

Michele


----------



## BigDBoots

Chuck,

Did you have to modify due to the ARB Bull Bar... looking to put one on my jeep and when I read this I became curious. Thanks


----------



## micklock

wrong thread


----------

